# Leather FO



## marghewitt (Mar 17, 2013)

Who has the best Leather FO? I was invited to set up a booth at a Biker/Tattoo fundraiser in 5 weeks ;-)  Any other scent suggestions are welcome . . . .


----------



## marghewitt (Mar 17, 2013)

Has anyone tried BB's Leather FO?


----------



## Genny (Mar 17, 2013)

I've tried it.  To me it's got an earthy leatherish scent. 

That's the only plain leather I've ever tried.  I've tried leather & lace from tayloredconcepts that smelled pretty good for a feminine leather scent.


----------



## VanessaP (Mar 18, 2013)

I use BCN's Leather. It is spot on. I have friends who are in an alternative lifestyle and they ADORE this scent, they love it so much I have to make my BFF a batch all of her own LOL DayStar's Saddle Shop is a close second.


----------



## marghewitt (Mar 18, 2013)

VanessaP said:


> I use BCN's Leather. It is spot on. I have friends who are in an alternative lifestyle and they ADORE this scent, they love it so much I have to make my BFF a batch all of her own LOL DayStar's Saddle Shop is a close second.


 
Who is BCN?


----------



## VanessaP (Mar 18, 2013)

Bitter Creek North http://www.candlesupply.com/

The website is clunky, but they have really good quality oils. Their Oakmoss is nice and strong too, smells wonderful.


----------



## Genny (Mar 18, 2013)

VanessaP said:


> Bitter Creek North http://www.candlesupply.com/
> 
> The website is clunky, but they have really good quality oils. Their Oakmoss is nice and strong too, smells wonderful.



They really do.  There flavor oils are yummy, too


----------



## liafrank (Mar 18, 2013)

I never would have thought of leather fo soap, but now that you mention it, I can think of several friends who would be delighted by it. I think it will sell great.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 19, 2013)

An acquaintance of mine makes nice soap as a hobby ... but, honestly, the one batch she made with leather fragrance smelled just awful. I wish I knew where she got the FO. The scent was a dusty, nose wrinkling odor of "clothes stored too long in a damp basement" with a twist of rancidity thrown in for good measure.

I hated to throw her otherwise nice bar out, but the smell was just too much to bear. And I, of all people, really do know what nice leather should smell like ... leather working is my occupation. :razz: --DeeAnna


----------



## marghewitt (Mar 22, 2013)

I got my sample of Soapsupplies.net Leather Jacket and I don't like it. It smells like a cross between new leather car and plastic shower curtain. I hope that BB's is better. I am expecting that sample on the 27th.


----------



## liafrank (Mar 23, 2013)

Do let us know how your experimentation turns out. I'm now very curious about which supplier has the best Leather FO.


----------



## marghewitt (Mar 23, 2013)

I will keep you updated


----------



## kharmon320 (Mar 24, 2013)

DayStar's Saddle Shop gets good reviews.  I haven't tried it, but thought I would throw that out there.  Good Lookin' Cowboy (DS) also smells a lot like leather, but I think it's been discontinued.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Mar 24, 2013)

Huh. We  have a bikers convention about 2hrs south of us every summer. I'm going to contact them & see if they have vendors booths. Thanks for the idea.....


----------



## marghewitt (Mar 24, 2013)

Jenny I was invited by a co-worker to use his space, he builds custom motorcycles. He asked me to label my hand creams B*tch Cream and I said no but I would consider calling them B*tch Rider Hand Cream. LOL. He said there are going to be a lot of models and photographers there putting together a magazine spread and he thought the ladies would like a place to hang out after all the pictures are done. I love him! I'm going to make some Mustache Wax to bring along with soap and lip balms. Wish me luck!


----------



## marghewitt (Mar 27, 2013)

ooooooh I got BB Leather today and I like it .......   I think I am going to use it to make a few products for the Bikers fundraiser.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Mar 27, 2013)

marghewitt said:


> Jenny I was invited by a co-worker to use his space, he builds custom motorcycles. He asked me to label my hand creams B*tch Cream and I said no but I would consider calling them B*tch Rider Hand Cream. LOL. He said there are going to be a lot of models and photographers there putting together a magazine spread and he thought the ladies would like a place to hang out after all the pictures are done. I love him! I'm going to make some Mustache Wax to bring along with soap and lip balms. Wish me luck!



Thanks! There's no Leather f.o. to be had in Canada & BB's shipping costs are ridiculous. I'll have to be satisfied with "nature" scents. Maybe if I use leather thongs to wrap the soaps? Haven't heard back from the Reunion, but I'm really hoping to get it. It would be interesting, if nothing else.


----------



## liafrank (Apr 4, 2013)

You've inspired me. I've ordered some of the Daystar Saddle Soap FO and I'm going to try getting a nice black with some activated charcoal. I'm calling it Midnight Leather. Of course I'll call it many other things if it doesn't turn out well.


----------



## misskat22 (Apr 5, 2013)

Miz Jenny, have you checked Village Craft and Candle? They're in Ontario (St Mary's) and they have a leather FO that's pretty good!


----------



## newbie (Apr 14, 2013)

Marg, did you make some soap with the BB leather? If so, how did you like it? Any A or D? I'm mightily tempted to order it.


----------



## marghewitt (Apr 15, 2013)

newbie said:


> Marg, did you make some soap with the BB leather? If so, how did you like it? Any A or D? I'm mightily tempted to order it.


 
I have not made soap but have made mustache wax and hand cream. I really like the scent but have some friends that do not. It is one of those scents that either you like or you don't. It doesn't seem to have any grey area....
I don't understand your A or D question. It is late and I am sooooo tired. I just finished 3 fourteen hours days at work and am totally bummed because I am not able to access this site at work any longer. Poop!


----------



## newbie (Apr 20, 2013)

THanks for replying. I did order some so we'll see if I get the same love it or not response. I was wondering if there was any acceleration or discoloration with it in CP soap, but I see you used your FO in other products.


----------



## marghewitt (Apr 21, 2013)

newbie said:


> THanks for replying. I did order some so we'll see if I get the same love it or not response. I was wondering if there was any acceleration or discoloration with it in CP soap, but I see you used your FO in other products.


 
I will eventually make soap but I really wanted it to make lotion and mustache wax. If you make soap you can let me know if it moves fast or discolors. Thanks. I hope you like it. I have grown to love it!


----------



## la-rene (Apr 22, 2013)

I use Daystar Saddle Shop in a blend with several other F/O's including Wranglers. A couple of the scents in the blend are used in other blends, but saddle shop and wranglers are only used in this one soap.  Well...long story short, this soap seems to over heat. I mean, really, it heats up twice as hot as my other soaps do, even the ones with identical ingredients (not SS or W.).  

We were having problems with glycerine rivers and thought it might be the colorant, so we tried a different technique, but then, as it was sitting on the shelf for gel, I touched it and it was blazing compared to the others that were done at the same time.  So, I can only think that maybe either saddle shop or wranglers or both together can cause a little heat problem.  We are going to embrace the glycerin rivers.   I see no other way around it.


----------



## SoapPapaw (Apr 22, 2013)

VanessaP said:


> I use BCN's Leather. It is spot on. I have friends who are in an alternative lifestyle and they ADORE this scent, they love it so much I have to make my BFF a batch all of her own LOL DayStar's Saddle Shop is a close second.



I bought 16 oz of BCN's Leather, when it arrived it said "candle use only."


----------



## VanessaP (Apr 23, 2013)

SoapPapaw said:


> I bought 16 oz of BCN's Leather, when it arrived it said "candle use only."



Did you get the Aged Leather surplus fragrance or the one that is Leather? The Aged Leather is not skin safe. The Leather is.

Leather - http://cart.candlesupply.com/Leather-pr-18497.html
Aged Leather - http://cart.candlesupply.com/Aged-Leather-Surplus-Fragrance-Oil-pr-21123.html

If it is the regular Leather, then they either A) mislabeled it or B) reformulated and haven't changed the website.


----------



## newbie (Apr 26, 2013)

Tested BBs Leather FO. I did not think it accelerated trace. I poured a bit in a cup while I was making a different soap, stirred it quite a bit and it was behind the other soap I made trace-wise after I was done with "real" one I was making, Cedar and Saffron, which isn't a big accelerator either. I used cream in my batter, gelled the sample and it's currently off-white/sl yellow. TIme will tell. There is a note in the fragrance I'm not certain about, what I call a high-pitched smell. Currently I don't think it smells as leathery as Good Lookin' cowboy did. I won't pass judgment until it has some time under its belt though.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Apr 27, 2013)

I infused Daystar's Saddle Shop with a bit of green tea and the soap Smells just like  a good leather purse. One of my favorite smells.


----------



## newbie (May 10, 2013)

I made a batch with BB's Leather. I colored and gelled my batch but the uncolored batter left on my equipment (ungelled obviously) became noticeably pink overnight. The gelled soap has NOT turned pink at all, nor has my little button that I posted in this thread.


----------



## newbie (May 10, 2013)

This is some of the soap I scraped off my equipment to show you how pink this became- quite pink!


----------



## liafrank (May 13, 2013)

la-rene, I had a similar problem with glycerin marbling in the soap I made with Daystar Saddle Shop fragrance. I figured it was just because I soaped at a low temp, but I'm beginning to think it's not a good fragrance for cp soap. I've got an order in to BB for their Leather FO, it's not a purely leather scent, but I'm game to give it a try.


----------

